# My Meows is sick:(



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 29, 2014)

Hai,
My Meows is very sick. My hoomin takes her to the vets and they says she has cancer and it's very bad
I'm so scared for my Meows, I loves her, I don't wants her to die!
My Hoomin has been sad and cries a lot, I am sowey I can't helps, I did my best binkies for my Meows and my hoomin but it doesn't help:,(
I only knows my Meows for less than 2 years, it not fair...
My Meows is 19 years old but it's not old enough says hoomin. I sniffs my Meows a lot, I'm so sad. My hoomin gives me baby carrots from the garden but they just don't tastes as sweet. I'm scared what will happen....

Here is a picture of my Meows. Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 29, 2014)

Trix here-

I kinda know what you're going through. Your job as a rabbit is to try and cheer everyone up and give them lots of licks.

You take care of your human and meow.

Love,

Trix


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 29, 2014)

Merwin an me are sending all da strongest healing vibes to your meow! She looks very nice and desewves many more years wif you an hoomin.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 29, 2014)

Trix here-

Your meows is almost as pretty as you.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words and blessings


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 29, 2014)

Trix here-

If all of us bunnies pool our good bunny vibes together, maybe your meow will pull through!!!!!

Good furry vibes sent!!!!!!


----------



## pani (Sep 30, 2014)

Your meows is so pretty Sophie! Me and Felix will send good thoughts and binkies to you, your meows, and your mama.

*lick*

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 30, 2014)

Poor Meows. Keep wooking after ur hommin and Meows. Sending bunny kisses and wuv
Bambi


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you from me, my Meows and my Hoomin. Thank you for your loves and prayers and healing energy


----------



## Azerane (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your meows. My mum had a meows that she said went to sleep after Christmas last year. I never met the meows since she lived with my grandmum still, but mama said the meows was 18 years old. It's a lot of years. I hope that your meows is still happy though, she is very pretty.

-Bandit.


----------



## pani (Oct 1, 2014)

How your Meows doing, Sophie? We hopes he is getting lots of loves from you and your mama!

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sophie,

Trix here. I lick Dumpy even when he is putting those YUCKY drops in my eyes. I really want to flick my feets at old man Dumpy. 

Lick that mummers and meows. Tell them it's from all of us rabbits on the rabbit forum!!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 2, 2014)

Many thank you's everyone. My Meows went to the (hole-lipstick?)vets today. Hoomin says they gives needles that help my Meows feel better plus they give her more special Chinese herbs to try to shrink the bad cancers. I dussent know my Meows can eat herbs! I could share my herbs with her! I dunno...needles sounds scary but Hoomin says it dussent hurt and the needles are tiny. She also got her spine wiggled by the vets...I told her she should just do a few binkies and her spine will wiggle lots but she says she's too tired
Hoomin tells me today that she's sowey for not grooming me and playing with me lately. I don't feel bad, I knows she's busy with my Meows. I know she's very sick so I don't chase her around. She let's me sit beside her and this makes me happy I loves her, she's my friend xox


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hope that whole lipstick meow doc gets your meow better. I always thought Lumpy was Chinese 'cos my mummers called him a shar pei. Is your meows going to turn into a shar pei after all those needles?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 2, 2014)

No just a pin cushion. When Meows gets all the skin needles, Hoomin likes to say she's getting all "Hellraiser on yo azz". I know not what this means...Hoomin says weird things.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> No just a pin cushion. When Meows gets all the skin needles, Hoomin likes to say she's getting all "Hellraiser on yo azz". I know not what this means...Hoomin says weird things.





He heh he!!!!! You almost as funny as Dumpy!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 3, 2014)

How's your pin cushion meow? Has your meow turned Chinese yet?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 3, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> How's your pin cushion meow? Has your meow turned Chinese yet?



My Meows had a bad day yesterday
Her medicines had to get bigger because she was pawing her mouth. Her mouth is where the bad cancers is. My Hoomin doesn't know if she can last until the herbies start working. I is hoping my Meows can hold on. Hoomin doesn't wants her to suffer so my Meows might get taken away from me soon 
I'm sending Meows and Hoomin all my love xox


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh dear, Mizz Sophie...

We wuv you and your mummers and even your meow.

We just want your happy family together.

Good vibes sent...

Luv,

Trix


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you Trix xox

Bless


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 4, 2014)

Sophie-

Dumpy and I think your meows is going to pull through!!!! Let them eleven herbs and spices do their thing!!!!!


----------



## pani (Oct 4, 2014)

Sophie, please tell your meows and your mama that everyone here is sending her loves!

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sophie-

Trix here. We ain't heard from you. Hope Meows is okay...

Love,

Trix


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 5, 2014)

Meows had a better day today. She let Hoomin feeds her all her foods and medicines. Meows is going back to the vets again tomorrow for some more skin needling. My hoomin says she trying very hard to save Meows life, that's a big worry to have, my hoomin is staying strong for Meows. Hoomin bought her a nippy nips toy in the shape and colour of a rainbow. My Meows is my rainbow, I loves her dearly xox


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yay!!!!!

Your Meows is going to be AWESOME again!!!!!!

Yay!!!!!!

Love,

Trix and Dumpy

(I signed Dumpy's name!)


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope Memes is good again-

From Bella the bunny


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry I mean meows. &#128144;&#128144;&#128144;&#10024;&#10024;&#127873;&#128048;&#128048;


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sad...


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 6, 2014)

Goodbye Meows, I sowey you died. 

I will miss sitting next to you's. I loved you xox


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dear Sophie-

Sorry to hear about your meows. Please huggle your mummers and give her a few licks. That what I did to Dumpy when Lumpy/Trigger died. 

Love,

Trix


----------



## pani (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh Sophie, we are so sorrys about your meows  lots of love and hugs from us.

~ Clementine and Felix


----------

